#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Antiga ION TV Unotel

## renato melo

Olá Pessoal.
Alguém aqui do grupo chegou a trabalhar no projeto da Ion Tv (Unotel).

Se sim,sobraram box em seus estoques?

Caso sim tenho interesse em negociar ou até mesmo colocar para rodar tv no provedor.

Renato Melo
35 98438 6081

----------

